# What's the ideal calcium phosphorus ratio?



## Pointgold (Jun 6, 2007)

*Calcium and Phosphorus. *Calcium is necessary for proper bone growth and remodeling as well as for proper muscle function. Phosphorus is also necessary for proper bone formation. Calcium needs to be present not only at a particular level but also at an appropriate amount with respect to phosphorus. The calcium to phosphorus ratio should be between 1.1 : 1.4 -1. If the phosphorus level is too high, calcium levels in the body can
become too low. If this occurs, the body will start to remove calcium from the bones. The result can be lameness, spontaneous bone fractures, and kidney problems. If too much calcium is fed, especially to large breed dogs when they are young, bone growth can actually be decreased and problems such as OCD and hip dysplasia can result. HVN recommend calcium at .5-.9% for adult dogs and double that for puppies and pregnant/nursing dogs. Similar levels are recommended for cats. Phosphorus is recommended at .2-.8% for adult dogs, .8-1.4% for puppies and pregnant/nursing dogs, .3-.8% for adult cats, and .8-1.4% for kittens and pregnant/nursing cats. All percentages are on a dry matter basis.


Source:
http://www.allpetsmacomb.com/choosingapetfood.html


----------



## marieb (Mar 24, 2008)

Thank you!!! I couldn't find a specific answer when I was searching.


----------



## Dee57 (Jan 18, 2014)

*question*

what dry puppy food has this proper ratio?


----------

